# Écran noir installation Windows 7



## Sev_X (6 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J’essaie d’installer Windows sur mon MacBook Pro 17 pouces fin 2011 compatible avec Windows 7 ou 8.
Mon SuperDrive ne fonctionnant plus, j’ai utilisé un lecteur DVD externe. J’ai gravé le CD d’installation de Windows 7 à partir de l’Utilitaire de disque.
Bootcamp partitionne et tout, mais au redémarrage à partir du DVD : écran noir. Pourtant l’ordinateur fonctionne toujours (ventilos et les pixels, même noir sont « allumés »).
J’ai modifié Bootcamp (le fichier info.plist) pour installer depuis une clef USB et même chose.
J’ai installé Windows 7 à partir de VirtualBox en lui permettant d’écrire réellement sur la partition : dans le Finder je vois tous les fichiers Windows installés mais au redémarrage même écran noir.
J’ai installé Windows sur disque dur externe à partir d’un PC et au démarrage du DD externe sur mon Mac : écran noir (alors que ça fonctionne sur le PC).
Enfin j’ai tenté d’installer Windows 8.1 s’en passant par une clef USB et sans utiliser Bootcamp car il crée une partition MBR et Windows m’affiche un message demandant que le disque soit formaté en GPT. Au deuxième essai donc, Windows 8.1 s’installe mais à la dernière étape : un message d’erreur affiche « Windows n’a pas pu mettre à jour la configuration de l’ordinateur » et l’installation échoue.
Je suis un peu désespéré car j’ai obtenu les mêmes résultats sur un MacBook Pro 17 pouces 2009 et je ne comprends pas pourquoi.
Et au fait, même si ce n’est pas le plus important, je préférerais installer Windows 7 plutôt que Windows 8.1 que je déteste.
Voilà ! Si quelqu’un a une solution, je le remercie d’avance…


----------



## Sev_X (7 Novembre 2021)

En fait, pour l’erreur « Windows n’a pas pu mettre à jour la configuration de démarrage », j’ai peut-être une idée.
Sachant que Bootcamp formate une partition en MBR alors que Windows 8.1 la veut en GPT, j’ai partitionné à la main avec l’utilitaire de disque.
Néanmoins, j’ai remarqué qu’à la fin du partitionnement, Bootcamp me demande mon mot de passe pour modifier les paramètres de disque de démarrage, une fois que je l’ai rentré l’ordinateur s’éteint et démarre sur l’installateur Windows.
Quand je partitionne à la main, je ne change pas les paramètres de disque de démarrage et d’ailleurs je ne le pourrais pas car dans les préférences système, la partition nouvellement créée n’apparaît pas comme un disque de démarrage.
L’installateur de Windows ne pouvant pas lui-même changer ces paramètres sûrement a cause de systèmes de sécurité de macOS, il le retourne une erreur.
Le moyen serait donc de faire les changements que fait Bootcamp moi- même par le Terminal.
Du coup est-ce que quelqu’un sait comment marquer une partition comme pouvant être « démarrable » ?


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2021)

Sev_X a dit:


> Du coup est-ce que quelqu’un sait comment marquer une partition comme pouvant être « démarrable » ?


Tu oublies toutes tes bidouilles qui mèneront systématiquement à un échec. Déjà à la base, si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas dans sa fenêtre d'installation l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, tu oublies. La gravure d'une copie d'une version de Windows doit se faire impérativement depuis un PC en utilisant par exemple UltraISO ou logiciel similaire, sinon le DVD ne sera pas bootable, condition impérative pour une installation.

Tu oublies aussi un formatage manuel qui conduira à un échec. Et non, Assistant Boot Camp n'utilise pas la Table MBR, car au démarrage c'est lui le chef d'orchestre qui sélectionnera ou la partition OS X ou Windows.

Tu as tout faux sur toute la ligne, le disque dur interne ne doit jamais être partitionné avant, il doit rester en Table de partition GUID. Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows s'il détecte la présence du DVD. Durant l'installation de Windows, il faudra sélectionner la partition qu'Assistant Boot Camp a créée et qui porte le nom de BOOTCAMP en majuscules, en la sélectionnant il faudra la formater en NTFS avant de continuer l'installation.

Au stade où tu en es, j'ai le sentiment que ça ne mènera nulle part avec la dure réalité de devoir tout effacer y compris ta partition Mac dont on ne connaît pas la version ?


----------



## Sev_X (7 Novembre 2021)

Mon Mac tourne sous macOS 10.13.6 High Sierra.
Je vais essayer de graver le DVD depuis un vrai PC alors, merci.

Et puis, si je pense que Bootcamp formate en MBR, c’est parce que lorsque je le laisse formater, Windows 7 veut bien s’installer (à travers VirtualBox, puisque eue j’arrive pas a démarrer sur le DVD) mais Windows 8 (démarré depuis la clef USB) me met une erreur au moment de choisir la partition sur laquelle je veux installer Windows : « Ce disque n’est pas au format GPT. Windows ne peut s’installer que sur des disques au format GPT ».
Or, si je formate manuellement, c’est l’inverse qui se produit : Windows 7 affiche « Ce disque est au format GPT. Windows ne peut être installé que sur des disques au format MBR » alors que Windows 8 s’installe directement (mais j’obtiens à la fin l’erreur de la configuration de démarrage).


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2021)

Sev_X a dit:


> Mon Mac tourne sous macOS 10.13.6 High Sierra.


Quelle année, quel modèle ton Mac ?


Sev_X a dit:


> Je vais essayer de graver le DVD depuis un vrai PC alors, merci.


Il faut aussi vérifier que depuis ce PC que le DVD est bootable.


Sev_X a dit:


> Et puis, si je pense que Bootcamp formate en MBR, c’est parce que lorsque je le laisse formater, Windows 7 veut bien s’installer (à travers VirtualBox, puisque eue j’arrive pas a démarrer sur le DVD) mais Windows 8 (démarré depuis la clef USB) me met une erreur au moment de choisir la partition sur laquelle je veux installer Windows : « Ce disque n’est pas au format GPT. Windows ne peut s’installer que sur des disques au format GPT ».
> Or, si je formate manuellement, c’est l’inverse qui se produit : Windows 7 affiche « Ce disque est au format GPT. Windows ne peut être installé que sur des disques au format MBR » alors que Windows 8 s’installe directement (mais j’obtiens à la fin l’erreur de la configuration de démarrage).


Tu penses mal, très mal, a aucun moment Assistant Boot Camp ne fera un formatage en table MBR, jamais, mais jamais de la vie. Si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, de la création d'une clé USB, tu oublies complètement. Vu que tu tournes en rond, que tu as les informations nécessaires, je vais te laisser à tes certitudes. Bon courage pour tes bidouilles.


----------



## Sev_X (7 Novembre 2021)

Ok tu en sais plus que moi 
Je vais retourner à mes bidouilles.
Merci !

Et mon Mac c’est un 17 pouces fin 2011, un MacBook Pro 8,3


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2021)

Sev_X a dit:


> Ok tu en sais plus que moi


Le fond du problème n'est pas là, mais de l'utilisation et surtout de ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp de ta version de macOS en cours. Sorti de là, tout bidouillage est à proscrire.

Suivant la fréquence processeur ton MBP est un de ces 4 modèles... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookPro8,3 ...bien souvent un lecteur externe de DVD n'est pas supporté par Assistant Boot Camp qu'il considère comme un intrus. Tu devrais déconnecter le petit connecteur du SuperDrive interne de la carte mère et voir ce qu'il se passe. De même qu'Assistant Boot Camp refusera la moindre installation si le disque dur interne est déjà partitionné.


----------



## Sev_X (9 Novembre 2021)

Oui c’est le dernier modèle de cette liste (2,5 GHz)
Mais c’est embêtant s’il ne reconnaît pas les disques durs internes et c’est là mon problème : mon SuperDrive est HS

Bon, même avec un DVD graver sur Windows, l’écran reste noir quand je boote dessus. Sinon je viens de me rendre compte que si mon SuperDrive ne fonctionne plus, c’est parce que le connecteur Sata ne marche pas. En fait le lecteur marche peut-être. Il faut juste que je trouve un autre connecteur.


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2021)

Sev_X a dit:


> Bon, même avec un DVD graver sur Windows, l’écran reste noir quand je boote dessus.


Entendons-nous bien, tu ne peux pas démarrer directement depuis un DVD l'installation de Windows, c'est impossible. Par contre, Assistant Boot Camp a besoin que le DVD soit démarrable, car il commence par préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows qui pour le coup sera dans le DVD.


----------



## Sev_X (13 Novembre 2021)

Ah ok !

Merci !


----------



## Sev_X (20 Novembre 2021)

Eh bien finalement mon SuperDrive fonctionne à nouveau (c’était le connecteur Sata qui ne fonctionnait plus).
J’ai donc fait l’installation en passant par la voie officielle BootCamp (@Locke).
Mais cela n’a rien réglé : l’écran est toujours noir au redémarrage 
Je suis sûr du DVD car je viens d’installer Windows avec sur un vrai PC.
J’ai lu que ce problème de l’écran noir existait sur les iMac 2009 et 2010 mais j’ai un MacBook Pro 2011…


----------

